# Its alive (again) Grandfather clock



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

I said it once and I'll say it again. A grandfather clock should never be your first clock build. Especially if you have no clue what you are doing.

My clock stopped running a few years ago due to oxidation and dirt gunking up the works on the mechanical movement. I finally got in there and cleaned it as best I could and literally squirted oil where ever I could. Ordered special light oil specifically intended for clock mechanisms.

One of my favorite pieces but it still sounds like doo doo. The internal dimensions are not quite right so super soft on the hammers. My own design which is why it doesn't work the way it was intended.


----------



## Dejure (Jul 27, 2009)

Oscar36 said:


> I said it once and I'll say it again. A grandfather clock should never be your first clock build. Especially if you have no clue what you are doing.
> 
> My clock stopped running a few years ago due to oxidation and dirt gunking up the works on the mechanical movement. I finally got in there and cleaned it as best I could and literally squirted oil where ever I could. Ordered special light oil specifically intended for clock mechanisms.
> 
> ...


My first love, for a real build, was a grandfather clock. Wish I'd bought the works back when I was gripped by that want [fifty years ago, or when I lived in Germany].


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

Getting a real German mechanical movement would be so awesome. I was stationed in Germany many years ago but wasn't into clockmaking yet. I did pick up a black forest cuckoo clock. 

But making clocks has been a ton of fun. Most have been poorly planned and executed but a few really came out nice.


----------



## Dejure (Jul 27, 2009)

Dejure said:


> My first love, for a real build, was a grandfather clock. Wish I'd bought the works back when I was gripped by that want [fifty years ago, or when I lived in Germany].





Oscar36 said:


> Getting a real German mechanical movement would be so awesome. I was stationed in Germany many years ago but wasn't into clockmaking yet. I did pick up a black forest cuckoo clock.
> 
> But making clocks has been a ton of fun. Most have been poorly planned and executed but a few really came out nice.


I have a couple non working Black Forest clocks. Low end versions. I regret not jumping on the opportunity to buy the ornate versions, but when I was there, pay was under a hundred a month (that's my excuse and I'm staying with it). Sad was, even though my pay was pathetic, the money exchange rate was four marks on the dollar. As such, a $20.00 pair of hiking shoes would have been $80.00 in the states.


----------



## woodworker47 (Dec 19, 2008)

When I built my first grandfather clock my shop was still in a one car garage. I bought the movement which did not come out of the box for many years. Fast forward I built my workshop and completed my clock. To my surprise the movement did not work. Only needed to be lubricated!! I have needed to lubricate over the years and I also bought recommended clock oil. I have posted pictures in past threads.


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

Dejure said:


> I have a couple non working Black Forest clocks. Low end versions. I regret not jumping on the opportunity to buy the ornate versions, but when I was there, pay was under a hundred a month (that's my excuse and I'm staying with it). Sad was, even though my pay was pathetic, the money exchange rate was four marks on the dollar. As such, a $20.00 pair of hiking shoes would have been $80.00 in the states.


I completely understand the situation. My situation was similar but opposite. My first assignment was England and the exchange rate was 2 dollars for 1 pound. So I was getting low pay and everything was twice as expensive. I think I have a cricket bat somewhere but that is all that I brought back that's survived through the years.


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

woodworker47 said:


> When I built my first grandfather clock my shop was still in a one car garage. I bought the movement which did not come out of the box for many years. Fast forward I built my workshop and completed my clock. To my surprise the movement did not work. Only needed to be lubricated!! I have needed to lubricate over the years and I also bought recommended clock oil. I have posted pictures in past threads.


I tried searching for pics but failed. New fangled technology confuses me. lol. Sad my last job dealt with cutting edge technologies but websites confound me. 

If you have any pics of your clock handy I would love to see them. 

Regards,
Oscar


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

I got as far as the base and ran out of wood. What I thought was mahogany was walnut so I only had enough of either species to do half. I did buy an antique face off of eBay that I still have ready to use. My plan was to use only antique wood so I am always on the lookout for old wood tables to repurpose. I am not as concerned with the movement so when or if I get to that point I will probably just buy a used clock and gut it.


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

I think a mahogany and black walnut clock would be super elegant if the lumber is tastefully placed or maybe just slapped together because it would still look amazing. 

I am sure whatever you make will be a gorgeous piece of art. 

Can't wait to see what you make.


----------



## woodworker47 (Dec 19, 2008)

Oscar,
Here are pictures of the grandfather clock I built out of walnut. I think it was completed in 2003. It used about every tool I had in the shop, routers, table saw, lathe, planer, jointer, and band saw. The first three pictures are without the movement and the last one is the completed clock.


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

Frank, just wow. Beautiful classic piece. Great job on it.

As an aside, is that a real wood shop. I don't see any saw dust on the floor. lol.


----------



## woodworker47 (Dec 19, 2008)

Oscar,

Yes, it is a real wood shop. I have a shop vac system attached to each major tool. I have two Jet air filters on ceiling. And last but not least my Wife who complains when I get too much saw dust, so I try to keep clean.


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

lol I am jealous. my one car garage/shop always looks like a tornado came through. 

kudos to your awesome organization and shop.


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

Well, since I cleaned one clock I decided to clean and oil another clock that had stopped due to dirt and oxidation.

Interesting how the purple heart has oxidized. At some point it will be completely brown with only a light purple glint. It is constructed from solid purpleheart lumber. It is really heavy. It is supposed to be steampunk themed so left the face off to see the mechanical movement. Not as exiting as I had hoped but still cool to me. Another clock to enjoy (again).


----------



## woodworker47 (Dec 19, 2008)

Oscar,

All I can say is WOW. That is really a cool clock. Did you do the turnings?


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

Frank,

Thanks.

I did. Thankfully the eye can not detect small differences between two similar pieces if separated by some distance. I did them by eye and they are really different. I enjoy turning but not great at it. I just don't do it often enough to get proficient at it.


----------



## bfblack (May 2, 2012)

Giving a woodworker a can of oil to work on a mechanical clock will literally gum up the works. I am not a clock repair person but my late wife was for about the last 30 years of our marriage. By osmosis, I heard a lot of clock repair horror stories where the repair person first had to clean all the excess oil before they could fix something as simple as the works were not level. A well adjusted clock needs the tiniest drop of oil at the bearings. My advice is find a good clock repair person. They can also adjust the hammers so that it sounds nice.


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

Wonderful advise. There was no dripping oil so hopefully didn't gunk it up too bad. Unfortunately, there is no fixing the hammers without me tearing the carcass apart and rebuilding. The clock is my own design and I missed a decimal somewhere. lol.


----------



## bfblack (May 2, 2012)

Oscar36 said:


> Wonderful advise. There was no dripping oil so hopefully didn't gunk it up too bad. Unfortunately, there is no fixing the hammers without me tearing the carcass apart and rebuilding. The clock is my own design and I missed a decimal somewhere. lol.


If the hammers are accessible, then a clock repair guy/gal could probably bend them into adjustment. I assume the hammer arm is brass. The repair person will have special pliers that will allow them to bend the hammer arms without marring them. No one will see that anyway.

A lot of the clock repair people belong to 

https://www.nawcc.org 

You might be able to locate a member in your area. Good luck.


----------



## woodworker47 (Dec 19, 2008)

Oscar,

I also did my own turnings. Like you I am not proficient. I made several that went into the trash before I got the 4 I needed. The finial on the top was easier since I only had one.

I agree with the comments made about oiling a clock. Only a drop is necessary. If the oil is running, you applied too much. I also purchased clock oil and applicator which makes it easier.


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

Great comments on the oil.

I have pretty much moved to quartz movements now due to the many maintenance and cleaning requirements for mechanical movements. I wasn't kidding when I said my shop looks like a tornado went through it. So not the tidiest person in the world.

My last two dragon claw clocks used tubular quad chime quartz movements (not a plug, just like them) and they can be cranked up so you can hear them in the next block. (slight exaggeration but I like my clocks loud)


----------



## woodworker47 (Dec 19, 2008)

Oscar,

Here is another picture of a clock I made. It is made out a solid block of Cherry and has a battery operated clock movement. The tear drop piece at the top is cut out and used to hang the clock. It took over 40 hours to make as most of the sanding had to be done by hand. Other have requested me to make one for them and I told them that they could not afford my price!!! I do not have a picture from the side, but both front and back are shaped to a center line vertically on the clock. The top most points are also very sharp.


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

Frank, 

That is plain gorgeous. Love the aesthetic and grain/color of the lumber. Beautifully done.


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

Frank,

A little different. Made it for my wife.

I didn't have a second hand so used what I had laying around. It has been replaced.

I don't have the patience or skill you do so I have my cnc carve the patterns for me and then I only knock off the high spots. I hate sanding.


----------



## woodworker47 (Dec 19, 2008)

Oscar,

I also hate sanding, but it had to be done.


----------

